# medical card and nicotine patches



## paddyjnr (28 Jul 2008)

Can someone please tell me if nicotine patches are available on the medical card?


----------



## NicolaM (28 Jul 2008)

Yes.
Just make an appointment to see your GP
Nicola


----------



## paddyjnr (29 Jul 2008)

Thanks Nicola


----------



## NicolaM (29 Jul 2008)

You're welcome.
Good luck with the cigs 
Nicola


----------



## messedaround (3 Aug 2008)

Pat , my doc gave me the new tabs for giving up smoking on the med card and there really expensive ! , there called champix and worked for me in 1 week ! good luck wit it ,


----------



## paddyjnr (3 Aug 2008)

Must check that out, I would really like an easier way than the patches as it can be a very difficult "journey" for some. Thanks for your help.


----------



## doll2824 (4 Aug 2008)

yes.about a year ago i got it.you can only get 1 box at a time tho.i got the red and white box cant remember the strength.


----------

